# 2011 Burton Hardgoods Catalog



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

Spoilers:

No More:
-Fix
-X8
-Condom
-Dominant
-Se7en

All V-Rocker and Camber

And here it is: http://m-z.ru/ftp/adrenalin/cat/burton/hardgoods_11.pdf


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

Jesus christ huge pdf O.O


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

ya its 43 MB. Not for people with 56K. Was a 5 min download for me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

3min for me. Oh yeah!!!

My life is so sad.


----------



## Texas Exclusive (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow thanks for sharing, made my day. :thumbsup:

Where can you buy this mag/catalog?


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

Texas Exclusive said:


> Wow thanks for sharing, made my day. :thumbsup:
> 
> Where can you buy this mag/catalog?


No idea where you can get it. Contact burton is my best answer.

My cousin sent this to me.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

yes i know no x8 next yr. i was truly pissed when i asked the burton demo guys in vermont last week.

but i did see the custom x which looks fucking supreeeemmmeee


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

Still waiting for the Restricted boards. Especially the Easy Livin.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

great find brotha....it gives a lot of detail abt everything

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

i told you guys burton sucks.


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

Just bringin this to the top for people to check out.

PS - Burton doesn't suck.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

SchultzLS2 said:


> All V-Rocker and Camber
> 
> And here it is: http://m-z.ru/ftp/adrenalin/cat/burton/hardgoods_11.pdf


Not true. It is Camber, V-Rocker, and Flying-V

BTW: Burton indeed does not suck. Especially for 2011. Their Flying-V boards are just so damn fun to ride. 

Their bindings still suck though. Even the higher end C02. Infidels are nice though


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

Leo said:


> Not true. It is Camber, V-Rocker, and Flying-V
> 
> BTW: Burton indeed does not suck. Especially for 2011. Their Flying-V boards are just so damn fun to ride.
> 
> Their bindings still suck though. Even the higher end C02. Infidels are nice though


Ahhh and one more, EZ-V, not to mention all the "Springloaded" variations.

What I really meant was that they had nothing but the V-rocker and variations of it.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

SchultzLS2 said:


> Ahhh and one more, EZ-V, not to mention all the "Springloaded" variations.
> 
> What I really meant was that they had nothing but the V-rocker and variations of it.


I'm in love with their Flying-V. I'm very torn between picking up the Custom Flying V or a Skate Nana.


----------



## kquan (Dec 29, 2009)

Not sure if you guys noticed,
but I didnt see a Jussi or a Twin Either


----------

